# Hi Im Kimmer - question about Maine **** issues



## Kimmer (May 11, 2014)

Hey guys! I am new to the forum. I found this place in search of some information on Maine **** Cat health issues. Does anyone here have a Maine ****? Some of the articles that I have read say that they are prone to health problems (An Overview of the Health Problems Associated with Maine **** Cats - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com and All About Maine **** Cats | Brief History Of The Maine **** Cat to name a couple) - Can anyone here share some Maine **** experience, like have you experienced any major health issues with your Coonie?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Kimmer!
Welcome to the CF!
Gosh, this is a very late welcome, I'm so sorry! :sad:
I don't have any experience with Coons, sorry! But I do know a lot of purebreds are more prone to certain genetic weaknesses (like you've researched) so it's important to find an excellent breeder who is aware and very careful about things like this!
Hope you come back to find folks give you back the answers you're looking for!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi and welcome. I think CF is really good for general cat experience and issues. For more breed specific experience have you tried any of the maine **** sites. These may give you a broader spectrum of health. Just an idea


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

GENETIC ANOMALIES OF CATS - GRAPHS
GENETIC ANOMALIES OF CATS (press crtl and F then type in Maine **** to find their genetic conditions)

... welcome to the forum.

And remember, a big fluffy cat is not a Maine ****, any cat can be large and fluffy, a Maine **** needs to come from a registered breeder with papers, and likely costs 700+ dollars.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I have a Maine ****. The key to getting a healthy one is to choose a good breeder. The primary issue with them is HCM. The breeder's line should be free of the gene that has been identified as one of the causes of HCM and also be doing yearly cardiac testing on all their breeding cats. 

There's a whole lot more to it and I don't have time right now, maybe not even tonight. I'll try to add more tomorrow or Tues.


----------

